# Female Yellow Lab Name



## cfuller6 (Mar 4, 2013)

What is a good name for a female yellow lab?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Mar 4, 2013)

Choosing a name is something you do on your own. That being said, you need to choose a name that does not interfere with your commands in the field. Names beginning with "S", rhyming with "NO", etc. Also, do yourself a favor and make the call name a one syllable word. Easier to send on. Just some stuff to think about. 


I have always been partial to the name Teal though...


----------



## Tim1980 (Mar 4, 2013)

Yella


----------



## TailCrackin (Mar 4, 2013)

think outside the box and call it "Drake"


----------



## Nitram4891 (Mar 4, 2013)

Mojo.


----------



## TJay (Mar 4, 2013)

Yellow female?  I'd call her Forsythia, Sythia for short.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Mar 4, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Choosing a name is something you do on your own. That being said, you need to choose a name that does not interfere with your commands in the field. Names beginning with "S", rhyming with "NO", etc. Also, do yourself a favor and make the call name a one syllable word. Easier to send on. Just some stuff to think about.
> 
> 
> I have always been partial to the name Teal though...



Teal is a not a good idea for a name.


----------



## folded77 (Mar 4, 2013)

kudzu


----------



## T.P. (Mar 4, 2013)

Black is a good name. Or Fletch.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Mar 4, 2013)

cabela


----------



## Folsom (Mar 4, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Choosing a name is something you do on your own. That being said, you need to choose a name that does not interfere with your commands in the field. Names beginning with "S", rhyming with "NO", etc. Also, do yourself a favor and make the call name a one syllable word. Easier to send on. Just some stuff to think about.
> 
> 
> I have always been partial to the name Teal though...



Heel, NO not Teal......


yeah not a great name choice


----------



## ThunderRoad (Mar 4, 2013)

Folsom said:


> Heel, NO not Teal......
> 
> 
> yeah not a great name choice



I just said I was partial to it. But that's a good point.


----------



## ngaduck (Mar 4, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Choosing a name is something you do on your own. That being said, you need to choose a name that does not interfere with your commands in the field. Names beginning with "S", rhyming with "NO", etc. Also, do yourself a favor and make the call name a one syllable word. Easier to send on. Just some stuff to think about.
> 
> 
> I have always been partial to the name Teal though...



Isn't your dog's name, Shelby? All my dogs have 2 syllable names. Rolls off the tongue just fine.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Mar 4, 2013)

ngaduck said:


> Isn't your dog's name, Shelby? All my dogs have 2 syllable names. Rolls off the tongue just fine.



It is but I think sending on one syllable is easier. Maybe some two syllable names are easier than others.


----------



## AMBWANA (Mar 4, 2013)

*lab pup*

We just got a pup from a litter my dub-ya dog sired. I've never had a female before but my wife really wanted a girl so we got pick of litter named her liberty rose, lib for short, she's chewing everything in house including her father who has already bit her pretty goog one time. Nothing like having a puppy around and thinking about it's future.


----------



## Joe Overby (Mar 4, 2013)

Folsom said:


> Heel, NO not Teal......
> 
> 
> yeah not a great name choice



Got one of these in the kennel right now...it's a real pain when you say her name on a mark, she takes a stutter step and sucks back up under your arm pit...."BAAAACK" regards...


----------



## tcoker (Mar 5, 2013)

No question.... Shawntavia!


----------



## ghadarits (Mar 5, 2013)

Little Ann from the book "Where the Red Fern Grows" and call her Ann or Annie.           Of course you could always go with Aquanetta which is the actual name of a woman I met one time. Very nice lady but man oh man it was hard to keep a straight face.


----------



## CoastalTradition (Mar 5, 2013)

Daisy
Bailey
Molly
Lucy
Sandy
Maggie

I'm partial to the human-like names. I've got a "Charlie". Friend has a "George".


----------



## drdarby45 (Mar 5, 2013)

mullet


----------



## carolinaboy (Mar 5, 2013)

Jada


----------



## vonnick52 (Mar 5, 2013)

I give my females stripper names.  Started it in college and just kept on with it lol.  Dakota, Sabby, Lexi, Starla, etc


----------



## HALOJmpr (Mar 16, 2013)

I am soon to have a new black lab puppy.  We were thinking about calling her Nelli .. like Benelli.

Could name a yella Sunshine and just call her shine.

Good luck with it.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 16, 2013)

Tim1980 said:


> Yella



Then when she gets old......Ol yella


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Mar 16, 2013)

I like a two syllable name and shorten it to one syllable unless they are in trouble then use the two syllable name.

Like your mom calling you by your first, middle, and last name. You knew you had better be paying attention.


----------



## StriperFever518VX (Mar 16, 2013)

"Amber" like her color


----------



## folded77 (Mar 18, 2013)

briar


----------



## white lab (Mar 24, 2013)

Call Her Sunny or Dawn


----------



## Bubba_1122 (Mar 24, 2013)

My female yellow is named Daisy (for a couple of reasons - primary is that daisy's are yellow. Other is a family joke involving that name).


----------



## copperheadmike (Mar 24, 2013)

Honey is always a good choice, as long as the wife wont get jealous. Had a female black lab that I named Little Lulu, best dog I have ever had. Have two males now, Cash and Folsom, and they cant hold a candle to Lulu. I plan on sticking to females in the future, both my males are just like me, stubborn and hardheaded.


----------



## Joshredsox27 (Mar 25, 2013)

For a descriptive name, we had a great yellow lab named sunni (pronounced sunny). Our last name is Daniel so she was Sunni D..... RIP girl.


----------



## BeardsandSpurs (Apr 3, 2013)

Would say banana pudding, but every time you call her...your mouth would begin to water. Or I know mine would. Lassie, yeller, sally


----------



## gobbler1 (Apr 4, 2013)

*Female lab name*

Delta


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Apr 4, 2013)

My wife and daughters named our pup Daisy, but I still call her Pee Wee.    Naming a dog is unlike anything else..whatever comes to mind the first time you see her is usually the best.  She's your baby, you gotta go with your gut.


----------



## chase870 (Apr 10, 2013)

The dogs personality will tell you what to name it.


----------



## cfuller6 (Apr 16, 2013)

Went with June , I've been calling her June Bug and Juniper though. She responds to all 3 haha


----------

